# nicotine



## sup3rst4r (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,I have IBS-D and I suspect that my daily tobacco use has something to do with it. Why I'm suspecting nicotine to be the villain here, is because sometimes when I smoke I have to run to the loo!Anybody quit smoking and got better when they threw the filthy cigs in the trash bin?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I smoked for 30 years, after 25 the D began. Even after quitting the D lasted another 5 years. It was only after I began taking a supplement designed to control platelet behavior that the D stopped. From work done by the London Hospital, it appears they discovered linkages between that same type of platelet behaviour and colon inflammation which leads to D. I know it is difficult to believe that we could have caused this by our own stupidity; but that really may be the case. I seriously believe that if you smoke and have IBS D and/or GERD, you are likely dealing with an inflammatory condition. You can deal with the D with calcium or Immodium or something like that or try to find a solution to the inflammation. what you can't do is to keep smoking and expect this to ever get better.Good luck with all of it.Mark


----------



## sup3rst4r (Feb 2, 2011)

overitnow said:


> I smoked for 30 years, after 25 the D began. Even after quitting the D lasted another 5 years. It was only after I began taking a supplement designed to control platelet behavior that the D stopped. From work done by the London Hospital, it appears they discovered linkages between that same type of platelet behaviour and colon inflammation which leads to D. I know it is difficult to believe that we could have caused this by our own stupidity; but that really may be the case. I seriously believe that if you smoke and have IBS D and/or GERD, you are likely dealing with an inflammatory condition. You can deal with the D with calcium or Immodium or something like that or try to find a solution to the inflammation. what you can't do is to keep smoking and expect this to ever get better.Good luck with all of it.Mark


Hi Mark and thank you for your reply!I have recently began drinking milk again (the last 2 weeks or so). I had been off milk for almost 5 years before this because I never liked the taste of it. I have been getting a whole lot better this last week, and maybe I can attribute that to the calcium I get from drinking milk, as you mentioned. I have not been taking any calcium pills or anything in the last years either.I will watch the easy way to quit smoking DVD I ordered a month ago tonight, and hope that will get me in the right frame of mind to quit this filthy discusting habit!What was the supplement you took? And how long after you began taking it did you get better?BR,Björn


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I use something called Provex CV, not available in Sweden. It took 6 weeks to eliminate the GERD and a good year to reverse the D, although there were changes along the way. What has been especially encouraging is that once this took effect, the bowel problems receded to little more than a irritation no matter what I ate, and have continued to improve as the years go by.Good luck with the smoking. it is the first big step in getting your health back under your control.Mark


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

When I quit smoking it made everything worse. While I was smoking I could just smoke a cig and then walk to the bathroom and go. So I had a rhythm and a routine. I also became mildly depressed after stopping. So for me it wasn't a positive to quit in those regards.


----------



## sup3rst4r (Feb 2, 2011)

PD85 said:


> When I quit smoking it made everything worse. While I was smoking I could just smoke a cig and then walk to the bathroom and go. So I had a rhythm and a routine. I also became mildly depressed after stopping. So for me it wasn't a positive to quit in those regards.


You are constipated now or what do you mean?


----------



## sup3rst4r (Feb 2, 2011)

overitnow said:


> I use something called Provex CV, not available in Sweden. It took 6 weeks to eliminate the GERD and a good year to reverse the D, although there were changes along the way. What has been especially encouraging is that once this took effect, the bowel problems receded to little more than a irritation no matter what I ate, and have continued to improve as the years go by.Good luck with the smoking. it is the first big step in getting your health back under your control.Mark


Hmmm.. did you take the Provex CV for the entire year? Or are you still taking it?I think I know where I can order Provex CV to Finland.. I'm not from sweden, although I have a swedish name Anything else that is like Provex CV I can try if I can't get it delivered here?


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

sup3rst4r said:


> You are constipated now or what do you mean?


No I am still IBS-D with occasional IBS-A. What I mean is that now I don't know when I'm going to go some of the time. It's a waiting game that drives me crazy. When I smoked I know I would always have to go after each of my first few morning cigs. It was nice having that routine.But actually, I was still in my infancy of IBS when I quit smoking and I had an extremely limited understanding of what it is. Back then I also was more IBS-A than IBS-D. So all of my experiences with quitting smoking could be confounded by other variables.


----------



## sup3rst4r (Feb 2, 2011)

PD85 said:


> No I am still IBS-D with occasional IBS-A. What I mean is that now I don't know when I'm going to go some of the time. It's a waiting game that drives me crazy. When I smoked I know I would always have to go after each of my first few morning cigs. It was nice having that routine.But actually, I was still in my infancy of IBS when I quit smoking and I had an extremely limited understanding of what it is. Back then I also was more IBS-A than IBS-D. So all of my experiences with quitting smoking could be confounded by other variables.


How long has it been since you quit smoking? My guess is, as Mark also said, that it can take quite some time to 'heal' after poisoning yourself for a multitude of years.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Given my family history with heart attacks and angina and my long term smoking and dietary neglect, I will keep taking it for the rest of my life. Every annual physical reminds me of how valuable this has been for me. There are factors in the Provex that quadruple it's absorbency, so I can't say with any assurance that something else will work as well or not; but I think Resverotrol might be a good place to start. whether it does help the IBS, it will at least help repair any damages you might have done to your cardiovascular system.Mark


----------



## sup3rst4r (Feb 2, 2011)

I visited a nature therapist today, who practices frequence/quantum medicine. She said that I had Clostridium Difficile (I was on antibiotics for 6 weeks a year ago) and Candidasis in my gut.I'm sceptic to all alternative medicines, but I thought what the hell - let's give it a shot.I will get 3 treatments, the first one was today.. one in 2 weeks and the last one in a month. It was not expensive either, 30 bucks per visit.That's nothing compared to what I have given the 'regular' doctors the last year - and they haven't come up with anything useful.I will also try to make this my last day as a smoker. Even if it doesn't have anything to do with my IBS - Nothing good can come from smoking.Peace!


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

sup3rst4r said:


> How long has it been since you quit smoking? My guess is, as Mark also said, that it can take quite some time to 'heal' after poisoning yourself for a multitude of years.


It's been almost 4 years now. I doubt if it's having any effect still.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

my husband was regular as clockwork while he was smoking, then when he quit he was not. Definitely the smoking made a difference. He eats great, so it was the cigs. Since he quit, years ago, he often says he needs one to jumpstart his system.


----------



## imthmdc (Jul 14, 2011)

PD85 said:


> When I quit smoking it made everything worse. While I was smoking I could just smoke a cig and then walk to the bathroom and go. So I had a rhythm and a routine. I also became mildly depressed after stopping. So for me it wasn't a positive to quit in those regards.


 as stupid as this might sound... I started smoking again and my symptoms went from cramping and constipation to almost nothing..... even after a heavy night of drinking my gut is perfect. I stopped smoking completely after my doctor at kaiser told me it was making my symptoms worst and I decided to google it and there is some experimental procedures with nicotine being use to treat IBS symptoms.


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I quit smoking 18 months ago - after many attempts using patches, inhaler, reading the Alan Carr book, all to no avail....The only way to do it is to get yourself into the right frame of mind and to get a little angry about it! Threw my cigs in the bin and thought 'right, that's it!'. Didn't miss it a bit until a friend came round a couple of months ago and thought I was strong enough to have just a couple, before I knew it I was buying them again. Time to get annoyed with myself again and to start thinking about stopping in a positive way, not feeling chained by it is a wonderful sense of freedom! Best of luck! Sarah


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I also smoke. Marlboro Menthol Lights. I have cut back a lot over the years but I have not quit. My problem is that I still enjoy smoking. I dont want to quit. I have read on the Internet that smoking can induce IBS symptoms. I dont really notice any difference in my bowel habits and smoking. I pack will normally last me about 2 days so I dont think I smoke that much. I know it is a horrible habit, not to mention an expensive one, but I still enjoy smoking. It will be very hard for me to quit. Just the thought of quitting stresses me out, that would probably induce my IBS into a downward spiral.Anyway, going for my smoke break


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Really, choosing to continue to smoke is choosing to continue with GI problems.


----------

